# Expats rank Hong Kong as a safe place to bring up children



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Hong Kong is regarded by expats as safe and healthy places to bring up children where they are more likely to spend time outdoors, a survey has found. Some 91% of expats in Hong Kong said that the safety of their children had improved since relocating. Parents report that their children are able to spend [...]

Click to read the full news article: Expats rank Hong Kong as a safe place to bring up children...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

